# horse trailer scams



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Some of those type ads will ask you to send a down payment via Western Union or something...... never do that!!!!..... Use Paypal, at least you have some protection....

.


----------



## magellan (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's another. ROFL It's always the same. 



> Hello there, I have attached a few pics. The total price including delivery to your home is $ 3,200.00 The horse trailer is still for sale and is in excellent condition as you can see from the pictures, looks brand new, no dents, dings, scrapes or scuffs very nice horse trailer, tires look new, you will love this horse trailer... I sell the horse trailer at this price because I cannot enjoy it due to my job(I work as a casino dealer on a cruise ship) and I'm a single woman and I have nobody close who can use it. This horse trailer was used by my ex husband who died two years ago. All documents, including owner's manual, clear title and a bill of sale on your name will be provided along with the horse trailer. Also about payment and shipping I will use only Google Checkout so we can both be protected. I am looking forward to hear from you. So, please reply back with your full name and shipping address if you are really interested in purchasing the horse trailer so we can start the arrangements! Thank you, Patricia


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Horseclicks.com is a breeding ground for scammers with trailers...LOL.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^why I NEVER shop online for a trailer. if im going to get used, then they better let me go look at it myself. and if im buying new then bonus because its at the actual dealers haha.

my papa actually told us a story of one guy that went onto his property and got caught by him taking pictures of his 2 really nice trailers. then we went online to sites like that and found the pictures of the guy trying to sell them . he bought a hitch lock that day lol


----------

